# Libgdx - Wiedergabe von Bildschirmgröße ist falsch



## OverChill31 (18. Jan 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe neuerdings aus heiterem himmel das problem das sich die wiedergabe von der bildschirmgröße verändert hat. Mir stehen 3 handys zur verfügung, s7 edge, s8 und ein j5, bis auf das j5 stimmen die display werte aufeinmal nicht mehr und alles was im spiel designt war hat sich nun angepasst an die neue größe und sieht jetzt dementsprechend verkorkst aus weil libgdx "denkt" es wäre 1920 1080 aber es ist 2560 1440 (s7 edge). 
(Glaube beim s7 und s8 sind die werte um 1/4 gesunken - kann man als anhaltpunkt benutzen)

Es liegt auch nicht an android studio denn mit einem herkömmlichen projekt ohne libgdx sind die displaywerte richtig, das problem liegt also an libgdx. Man könnte meinen ich habe an meinem s7 etwas verstellt, was vielleicht sein kann aber unmöglich am s8 also wird es nahezu sicher nicht an den einstellungen von den handys liegen sondern nur an libgdx.

Egal ob altes projekt woran ich seit 3 monaten arbeite oder ein nagelneues unberührtes libgdx projekt, die werte sind und bleiben falsch. Woran liegt das? Ich hab wirklich tagelang nach einer antwort gesucht aber nix gefunden dazu gefunden, wer kann mir helfen?

LG


----------

